# How To Enable Joystick Force Feedback(Vibration) Without Drivers



## Harvik780 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a DinoGame joystick(SG-USB003).It has inbuilt motors for force feedback.I bought it for Rs. 325 from the local market.I want to enable vibration or say force feedback in games(which have force feedback support).I don't have the drivers.I want to know where to get the drivers or a software that can enable vibration or force feedback without drivers.I searched for the drivers on google but didn't get them.


----------



## shooter_01 (Dec 15, 2006)

post your model no. and company so that we could see that if drivers are available on net


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2006)

is this your game pad
*img157.imageshack.us/img157/4028/usbgamepadne3.th.jpg

i've a doubt. is DRIVERS for Gamepads (dual vibration, chinese make) same or Differ. ??? 

if they dont differ, i'll be happy to upload my gamepad drivers. 

b'coz i used two different Brands(chinese) of Gamepad, which worked really well on one single Driver Installation.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 15, 2006)

My god.What do u see at the top man,come on,The company is DINOGAME and model No. is SG-USB003(Sorry,but)
__________
If u can help me please do so I will be greatfull to u and might reputate u
__________
I am looking for drivers which can enable force feedback


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2006)

see clooossely in the pic. 
its DINOGAME Gamepad & model # SG USB003

this is the website Wintat Impex Corp. Ltd


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for opening my eyes(Just a joke)Upload the drivers for me at harshvardhan36@gmail.com
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> see clooossely in the pic.
> its DINOGAME Gamepad & model # SG USB003
> 
> this is the website Wintat Impex Corp. Ltd


There are no drivers on the site u just indicated


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah i know that. i just gave the link so that you can confirm,  thats your gamepad model. 

i'm uploading the file right now, i'll post the link soon.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2006)

I reputated u


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you & here's the link Dual Shock Gamepad Drivers
hope it works for your gamepad. & btw Happy Gaming 
__________
seems you dont have enough Repping power yet. your rep. didnt get counted  
Darn Forum Rules


----------



## rollcage (Dec 16, 2006)

off topic .. but which is the good gamepad to buy budget around 1k or so


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

Logitech is the only option i guess 

there are some good quality Logitech Gamepads in the black market which cost less than 1k. (sorry dunno which model)

its either "Logitech® Rumblepad™ 2 *Vibration Feedback* Gamepad" or Logitech™ Dual Action™ Gamepad (most probably this one)

the later one is officialy launched in india.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys I installed the drivers and even restarted the pc but the vibration thing does not seem to be working with tomb raider legend


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

hmm . does that game support Forcefeed back???

or did you try it on any racing game like NFS MW...

*try testing in control panel.*

"Start->Control Panel->Printer & Other Hardware->GAme controllers-> slect USB Vibration JoyStick->Properties->Vibration Test "TAB".

& is there this folder in this location-> "C:\Program Files\*USB Vibration Joystick\Dll"*

it shoul contain two dll files ->"FCVAP.dll" & "EZFRD.dll"


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes,Tomb raider legend supports joystick and force feedback.It is greyed out in options.I have a folder in my program files called (Twin USB Vibration Gamepad) and in the dll folder there are two files called TDWFK.dll & TDWSK.dll


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

did you try the TEST


----------



## rollcage (Dec 16, 2006)

@s18000rpm
can u tell  whether Rumble2 or Chillstream available in mkt, bcoz i cant find in delhi  can we buy onilne and delivery in india ..


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2006)

There are no options for force feedback or vibration in control panel.I hope the drivers are universal and for SG-USB003


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

@Harvik780, *i'm really sorry* man, i uploaded my old Gamepad drivers, 

here's the necessary file link DualShock Gamepad Drivers




			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm
> can u tell  whether Chillstream available, can we buy onilne



i'm not sure about that model, looks similar to XBoX360 controller.

btw you can contact thru e-mail to thier Indian office for more info on Chillstream.

LOGITECH ELECTRONIC INDIA PVT. LTD.
MMTC House, Suite 603, 6th Floor
C-22, Bandra Kurla Complex, Bandra East
Mumbai 400 051, India 
Ph: +91-22-2657-1160 
Fax: +91-22-2657-1472 
Email: response@logitech.com


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks again.And I will reputate u as I grow up here
__________
That worked.Thank you s18000rpm.Thank u very much
__________
This is specially for s18000rpm.I guess u helped me much so let me help u a bit by telling u about a nifty utility that allows u to play all games via joystick and game pad.Just google total game control and download the trail version.U can buy it online if u like it


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> its either "Logitech® Rumblepad™ 2 *Vibration Feedback* Gamepad" or Logitech™ Dual Action™ Gamepad (most probably this one)


 
Logitech rumblepad 2 wireless is rs. 1900/- i bought it about 15 days back


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

@Harvik780, i'm happy that i was helpful to you. 

thats REALLY a GREAT TOOL you mentioned above.

Finally i can configure the JoySTick of the gamepad for acceleration & other button for brake in Colin McRae 2005. 
(as default if i select joystick, the game would set both Accelerator & Brake on it, which doesnt help me)  

Thank Again 
Reps for you for mentioning this Great Tool.


----------



## rollcage (Dec 17, 2006)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> Logitech rumblepad 2 wireless is rs. 1900/- i bought it about 15 days back


thanx for update .. good man .. 
hows it working, battery n otyher performance

actually dont need the wireless ..so I am looking for Rumble2 (wire) or Chillstream or x-box controller. I havnt found these on stores


----------



## kunalbhalla_1986 (Dec 27, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @Harvik780, *i'm really sorry* man, i uploaded my old Gamepad drivers,
> 
> here's the necessary file link DualShock Gamepad Drivers
> 
> ...





hi s18000rpm


i also require these rivers and have got so pissed of but still aint able to find them on net.. moreover the mediafire website is not accessible i dont know why but whenever i open the url u posted all i get is a blank page ... dude it would really be gr8 if you post it on some other server like rapidshare or just mail it to me .. i really need these drivers.. my mail id is kunalbhalla_1986@yahoo.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2006)

^^check your mail, i hope that uploaded file is not corrupted.

i tried uploading 5-6 times & at the end it took nearly 1 hour to upload that 1.20MB file 

if it doesn't work inform me , i'll upload it again. 
__________
just in case, if that file is corrupted, try this *Rapidshare link* *USB Gamepad Drivers*


----------



## kunalbhalla_1986 (Dec 28, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^^check your mail, i hope that uploaded file is not corrupted.
> 
> i tried uploading 5-6 times & at the end it took nearly 1 hour to upload that 1.20MB file
> 
> ...





hey thanks buddy thanks a lot...
the drivers work just fine and you know you are really gr8.. the best part abt you is you really dont make people wait .. thanks a lot buddy...


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2006)

My pleasure pal. 
We all r here to help each other.

i hope you're now enjoying playing on your Gamepad  have fun.


----------



## alex_cool (Nov 14, 2007)

hey thanks s18000rpm.
Those drivers helped me too.
thanks a lot.


----------



## sk8as (Dec 26, 2007)

I know this is a very old topic, but i need help. i've downloaded the driver's you uploaded, but i don't really know how to install them, i've tried but nothing worked, so im asking for assistance.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 26, 2007)

extract the file (to desktop) & then run the "setup.exe". thats all.


----------



## sk8as (Dec 26, 2007)

But it doesn't work for me. and i don't know what to do...


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 26, 2007)

^you mentioned(in pm) tat its  VIDO GPD-001-B-*PS2*.USB

is this your g-pad?

*www.topocentras.lt/uploads/images/akcijos/metu-pasiulymas/prekes/vido29-1.jpg

*www.topocentras.lt/akcijos/geriaus...aidimu-valdymo-pultas-vido-gpd-001-b-ps2-usb/

as its mentioned its PS2 g-pad, then these drivers wont work.


----------



## sk8as (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah, it's mine, but it says: PS2\PC g-pad. so maybe there's another way enabling it?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2007)

you might have recived Driver CD wit this g-pad.

did you try it?
try to search that website for drivers (google translate)

i have another chinese g-pad, which has "turbo" button, maybe its drivers may solve the problem. but its at home, it'll take me atleast 4-5 days to upload it.


----------



## sk8as (Dec 27, 2007)

it had a cd but there only been 64bit drivers and nothing more. i don't need translating  it's my country language and there's no drivers in there too. i have an idea to change registry to logitech rumblepad 2 because it's like mine  but i didn't find my g-pad in the registry so i couldn't do that. maybe you know where to find it? or is it a bad idea?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2007)

sorry man. i've no idea.

but i dont think its possible by changing registry enrtries.

i'l try to upload those drivers by saturday (i've dial-up at home, applied for broadband).

btw which country are you from?


----------



## sk8as (Dec 27, 2007)

Lithuania! a very beautiful country, withvery beautyful women  hm.... next time i will get logitech or hama, because this is getting me crazy!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2007)

if you can wait til saturday, i can help.

btw, really beautiful country (jus googeled [pic] it  )

btw are you on XP or Vista?

& wats your broadband speed?


----------



## sk8as (Dec 27, 2007)

im on XP and my braodband speed is 128 kb\s  what else left for me. i'll wait


----------



## max_demon (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey s18000rpm i dont have option for testing force feedback and i dont even feel force feedback . i have zebronics gamepad . with Win XP SP2

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/7821/scr38dc696mh6.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2007)

sk8as said:
			
		

> im on XP and my braodband speed is *128 kb\s*  what else left for me. i'll wait





i thought you would be having 10MBps BB speed.

-------------------------------------------------------


did u install zebr. g-pad driver?

most probably these driver will work with it too.

does your g-pad hav "Turbo button"?
if yes, then this driver will not work.


----------



## sk8as (Dec 28, 2007)

oops.... my net speed is 128kb\s and broadband is 10 mb\s  i wrote it wrong


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2007)

*rapidshare.com/files/79582895/GamePad_Drivers.rar

try these.

had posted already, but the forum was restored to a day back's config./settings 

i was like WTF *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/swoon1.gif

coz just then i had changed my password & cleared the PM inbox
now i cud'nt log in , thought that my id got hacked


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2007)

damn BSNL noobs

took me 10+mins to upload this *997KB* file


----------



## sk8as (Dec 28, 2007)

Ty, i'll try it  well I would think the same, if that happens to me


----------



## sk8as (Dec 28, 2007)

I just installed it and it says: Cannot find device. So these drivers don't work too. Any suggestions?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2007)

working (research'n) on it


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2007)

btw does the gamepad work?

have a look here www.driverfiles.net/Game-Devices

[as i'm on dial-up now, i cant search your g-pad model there, toooo damn slow ]


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2007)

btw does the gamepad work?

have a look here www.driverfiles.net


*www.driverfiles.net/Game-Devices/Sony-Electronics/page,level2,173,24,resultpage1.html

try one of them...


[sorry man, not able to search much, this dial-up conn. is really slow -16.8kbps]


----------



## sk8as (Dec 29, 2007)

NP ty ill try to search there. The g-pad works and the pc recognises it like USB Gamepad and i can use it but there's no vibration pc just doesn't recognise it like a USB Vibration gamepad.


----------



## sk8as (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW how to download from that site? i just can't find out how!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry. that site wants us to d/l a tool.

dont do.

try searching here www.soft32.com

www.helpdrivers.com


----------



## rollcage (Feb 1, 2008)

can u give the DualShock vibration feedback gamepad drivers

and

someone uploaded a software to make the gamepad work with every game.
I dont remember that thread or link. Can you tell/

regards


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=367069&postcount=18

DualShock Gamepad Drivers


----------



## rollcage (Feb 1, 2008)

very cleaver its this thread only,
 but that link is dead yaar


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2008)

oops, didnt check the link.

wait

here, GamePad_Drivers.rar

@rollcage, did it work?


----------



## rollcage (Feb 1, 2008)

whats about that utility someone  uploaded sometime back.. do you remember?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2008)

"total game control" ?
www.digitaltransforms.com

its a nice tool, but not free


----------



## rollcage (Feb 2, 2008)

what was this Tool


s18000rpm said:


> @Harvik780, i'm happy that i was helpful to you.
> 
> thats REALLY a GREAT TOOL you mentioned above.
> 
> ...



.. and

the gamepad is this (pic below) .. and 
its installed by WinXP SP3 .. as Generic-GamePad 
but its not working in all the games,
and I am not getting Vibration.Feedback. 
also .. the funny thing is .. it responds very good ..despite being a cheap product
*gadgets.in//images/listings/product/large/games/quantum/QHM7495-2V_USB_DOUBLE_VIBRATION_GAME_PAD.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (May 18, 2008)

rollcage said:


> what was this Tool
> 
> 
> .. and
> ...


sorry for such a late reply. (missed the topic)
the pic is of ps2 controller.

for vib. feedback install the drivers from cd or try this *rapidshare.com/files/67855495/GamePad_Drivers.rar .


----------



## rollcage (May 18, 2008)

^ ya too late reply actually, but anyways thx u replied that all maters,

between I bought one more .. so the cd that came with it worked fine, despite being another brand .. bcoz on the inside all gamepad are same. whether quantum, Next or anyother .. all made in china. for 190 bucks its worth a buy.
Thanx and Regards


----------



## s18000rpm (May 18, 2008)

^190 is still kinda costly for chinese stuff, i get the PS2 replica at 140buks @ chennai.

btw is the xbox 360's controller really worth it for pc?

its d pad & left joystick exchanged the places. i play racing games with gamepad, & assign "pit-request", "pit lane speed limiter", & "brake bias" in d-pad.
when in middle of race if i take my thumb off the joystick, then i'll lose podium place

why did they change the d-pad & joysticks place? is it comfortable?
the game pad itself is so big.


----------



## rollcage (May 19, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^190 is still kinda costly for chinese stuff, i get the PS2 replica at 140buks @ chennai.


 hahaha 


> btw is the xbox 360's controller really worth it for pc?


see the extra money you put in definitely helps but its not that much comparing the price difference, but still its worth investing if you have SLI gaming machine to play games on. Because xbox controller for pc allows better compatibility and nice movements, and no glitches.  
local brand does sometimes not support some games. e.g., I was playing prince of persia - sands of time .. it didn't work at all.



> its d pad & left joystick exchanged the places. i play racing games with gamepad, & assign "pit-request", "pit lane speed limiter", & "brake bias" in d-pad.
> when in middle of race if i take my thumb off the joystick, then i'll lose podium place
> 
> why did they change the d-pad & joysticks place? is it comfortable?
> the game pad itself is so big.


 This has only one answers -> because bill gates wanted it to be that way .. same like sony put it otherwise.
The main reason is that xbox controller should never look identical to ps-2 or now the next gen ps3
..
next the usability, .. 
For the matter of the fact .. I prefer the Xbox style, I like to play games using the 8way key standard key instead of the analog key. So it depends on style and more importantly what you are used to.
when you use it .. you might start liking it better than the previous one.
just think what if sony has come up with this style then this would have become popular in the first place isnt it.


----------



## lars8484 (May 29, 2008)

to S18000rmp,
MAN U ARE A GENIUS! THANX THANX VERY MUCH!. I've been looking for a driver which can make my Twin USB Joys work, and after many years i've found it thanks to you. I really aprecciate your help, you're great buddy


----------



## Pimponko (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello.
I have THIS joystick and it's said that it has vibration dual motors bla bla ... but no TEST tab in the settings and ... NO VIBRATION 

PLEASE HELP


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2008)

^try this driver
*rapidshare.com/files/67855495/GamePad_Drivers.rar


----------



## Cealtex (Aug 3, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^try this driver
> *rapidshare.com/files/67855495/GamePad_Drivers.rar




Okay so now i've installed it but still no VIBRATION TEST or so in the SETTINGS tab. On which game is best to see if there is vibration ?

Edit : I've just installed Race Driver GRID and I saw that there was a FORCEFEED/VIBRATION options and i've enabled them but NO VIBRATION


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

This is my GamePad
*www.dilongsz.com/en/product_details.asp?id=213
I downloaded its drivers and instaled them. When i check the vibration in control panel it works but when i play Devil May Cry 4. The vibration doesn't work. The vibration option is ON in game settings. Please help.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey i had the same gamepad earlier then i broke it but i still have the drivers. If u want i can send them to you.

as being a normal but a high end controller it supports old games and devil may cry is compatible with xbox or logitech controller only.


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

This means its vibration cannot be used in DMC4? One more thing is that GRID doesn't even recognize it. I already have the CD that came with the controller. It contains the drivers.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry man but i haven't played grid yet


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2008)

i have same g-pad too, but black

for me, that g-pad works with Grid *ONLY in Vista*, with vista's driver (generic...).

games from codemasters dont usually detect chinese g-pads
e.g, in CMR05, the vibration doesnt work.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i have same g-pad too, but black
> 
> for me, that g-pad works with Grid *ONLY in Vista*, with vista's driver (generic...).
> 
> ...


 
how much did u get the gamepad for. By the way i got it for 370rs


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2008)

Rs.140

3yrs. ago, it was 250, lats yr. it was 140, dunno how much now.


----------



## sandinesh (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi,
i bought zebronics zeb 100 jb joystick game controller yesterday for 400 rupees..... its been said in that as its dual shock controller.... but when i go to control panel, there is no test or settings to see the vibration, i installed drivers they gave in cd with the controller, now too i dont have any vibration test settings..
i installed nfs most wanted and checked in the joystick settings, there is no setting for vibration or force feedback...
what am i missing, i downloaded the drivers listed here and tried tat too, still now am not getting any vibration, wats wrong.. plss tell me, its frustrating.. am using vista, is thats wat causing the problem ??

how to enable the vibration........ other than that the joystick is working great in nfs mostwanted... i want vibratin to be working too.. pls help frnds.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2008)

in NFS MW, goto the controller setting screen, press *4*

look at top left corner of that menu, it says *4 Rumble* on/off


----------

